

The Guy Who Says He Owns 50% Of Facebook Just Filed A Boatload Of New Evidence - SriniK
http://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-lawsuit-paul-ceglia-new-evidence-2011-4

======
sek
The only thing i don't understand is why this big law company got into that
thing, i mean they have to know if this is just bullshit and this would harm
their reputation.

------
thekevan
A lot of the comments on this and other submissions blow this off as another
lame attempt. But DLA Piper is not rookie law firm and if they actually are as
confident as they say they are in this case, it is going to be interesting to
watch.

~~~
wlesieutre
Has a law firm ever _not_ bragged about how confident they are that they'll
win?

------
jimrandomh
An email is just a text file. It could have been saved for all that time, or
written yesterday. In the context of an outstanding accusation of forgery,
more easily-forged documents have no evidential value.

~~~
sek
A friend of Mark from this time could easily say if this is his writing style
or not.

~~~
nopassrecover
Mark's style could also be forged with a bit of frequency analysis so I'm not
sure it proves anything (although it's admittedly unlikely).

------
slouch
previously submitted at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2436064>

